# Muller Dynamo الطفرة في المحركات الغناطيسية



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

الملخص الفني
 
مولد مولر هو مولد بدون فرش يتألف من جزء واحد متحرك ( الدوار).
 يثبت الجزء الدوار على محور يدور داخل الجزء الثابت ويتم تدوير الجزء الدوار ابتدائيا بواسطة محرك DC. 
يتم تثبيت عدد من مغانط السوبرعددها 8 حول محيط الجزء الدوارمن الاعلى والاسفل تستخدم تستخدم مغانط سوبر (Super-magnets ). 
 الجزء الثابت 
ويستخدم معدن غير متبلور(ferrite core)كقلب للملف. هذه القلب يحمل عمليا صفر خسارة في التباطؤ. القلب ليس لديه ذاكرة مغناطيسية وغير قادرة على دعم أي تدفق للتيارعلى الرغم من أنه سوف يستقطب مغناطيسيا تقريباكما في الحديد وغيرها من السبائك المستخدمة كقلب للملفات. وبالتالي ، فإنها لا تسخن . 

المولد يحتوي على عدد زوجي من المغناطيس وعدد فردي من الملفات (عدد المغانط +1)بحيث يحدث توازن مغناطيسي الذي يلغي العمل المطلوب لتحريك قطب واحد من الآخر مهما كان السطح المغناطيسي كبير أو قوي . هذا المفهوم يسمح للدولاب بالدوران بسهولة وكفاءة على الرغم من قوة الضغط القوية المتأصلة في المغناطيس. 



يتم تشغيل الدوار من قبل محرك ، الجزء الدوار والمغانط وتتجاوز الملفات ، والمجال المغناطيسي يستحث تيارا كهربائيا نبضيا الذي يمكن استخدامه لأي غرض من الأغراض. ومع ذلك ، فان الكهرباء المتولدة يجب ان تمر من خلال دائرة تشغيل(solid state switching circuit).

 . 

دائرة التشغيل (solid state switching circuit)تشغل الملفات وتفصلها باوقات محسوبة مناسبة لحصر وتوجيه التيار المتدفق. هذا يمنع من تراكم القوى التي تؤدي الى عودة الفيض المغناطيسي للمولد وتقليل قدرته الناتجه. وهذه الدائرة تعطي مولد موللر كبح دوران تقريبا يساوي صفر وكذلك فان كل القوى المنبعثة سوف تتحول مباشرة الى طاقة كهربائيه يستفاد منها .
وقد حقق هذا المولد overunity  على الرغم من ان في طور التجارب
رابط الفلم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnO9O-fm9TU

رابط الملف مع التفاصيل والرسوم والصور والربط الكهربائي في الرابط التالي 

http://www.overunity.com/index.php?action=downloads;sa=downfile&id=471​


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

رابط عن مولد موللر في التجارب الاوليه قبل عشرة سنوات
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyObQfTATDw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

يبدو ان الرابط الول قد تم رفعه من قبل صاحب الاختراع وهذا الرابط عن طريق اخر 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1lBhkZI7Ds


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

رابط الملف ايضا قد تم تشفيره انا عندي الملف pdf كاملا ساحاول رفعه لكم .


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

يبدو ان حجم الملف اكثر من الحد المسموح به للرفع ولذلك سوف احول تجزئه الملف الى صور واحاول ارسالها تباعا .


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

يبدو اني لست املك الخبرة برفع الملفات ولذلك ساحاول رفع الصور ومن ثم ساحاول رفع البحث


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)

وهذة صور اخرى 






اذا ممكن اح يساعني في كيفيه رفع ملف حجمه اكثر من 2.5 ميكابايت اكون شاكرا له


----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)




----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)




----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)




----------



## ehsansabah (10 مايو 2011)




----------



## batman1991 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا جدالحضرتك فعلاً معلومات كتير جداً 


​


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

هذه صور اخرى وساحاول رفع اي فيديو او صورة له علاقه بالموضوع


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)




----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

واخيرا حصلت على رابط تحميل الملف على اكثرمن طريق للتحميل

http://www.multiupload.com/TQ5UZT4YXU


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

روابط الافلام الكامله حول التجربه الناجحه

1. الفلم الاول
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3YqCp84IOE&feature=player_embedded#at=20

2. الفلم الثاني

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KVU3ZM14rw&feature=relmfu

3. القلم الثالث وهو المهم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzO0-p0NF7E&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP210363D8A2772090


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

ساحاول ان اكتب عن موضوع مهم جدا وهو عن Tesla Switch واين وصل وهل حقق نتائج ملموسه في الFree Energy او الOverunity مع الافلام التجريبيه


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

لكي تتمكن من تحميل الملف استنسخ الرابط ادناه والصقه في مجال البحث ال adress bar العلوي ومن ثم حمل الملف
http://www.multiupload.com/TQ5UZT4YXU

اتمنى لكم التوفبق في البحث والتطوير


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

لاادري كيف تحدث الامور ولكن الرابط للملف اشتغل بمجرد الضغط عليه ولكن نفس الرابط لم يشتغل اول مرة اعتذر كثيرا للاخطاء الكثيرة التي حدثت وانشاء الله سوف احاول ان احسن من طريقتي في المرات القادمه مع الاعتذار لكم مجددا


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

الاخ batman1991 اتمنى ان يساعدك هذا الموضوع قليلا في مشروعك ولو اني اميل الى ان المستقبل في الطاقة البديله ليس للمحركات المغناطيسية بل لدوائر الsolid state مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح


----------



## zamalkawi (11 مايو 2011)

ehsansabah قال:


> ولو اني اميل الى ان المستقبل في الطاقة البديله ليس للمحركات المغناطيسية بل لدوائر الsolid state


ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة؟


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> ماذا تقصد بهذه العبارة؟


 عزيزي ان العالم يتجه حاليا الى الطاقات النظيفه والصديقه للبيئه والرخيصة فلو تمكن عالمان من انجاز علمي باختراع كل منهما جهاز يحقق كلا الجهازان نفس القدرة ولكن احدهما ميكانيكي(المحركات المغناطيسيه) والاخر كهربائي (solid state) يعتمد دوائر كهربائيه رخيصة الثمن يتمكن الاغلبيه من شراءها ولاتنتج حرارة او انبعاثات اخرى وفوق هذا حجمه صغير قياسا باحجام المحركات المغناطيسية فلا شك ان الاتجاة يكون نحو الجهاز الرخيص والكفوء وذو الحجم الصغير وقد رايت جهاز يتمكن من شحن اربع بطاريات ولايتجاوز حجمه (15x9x25) سم هذا ماعنيته وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## batman1991 (11 مايو 2011)

والهى انا مش عارف اقول ايه لحضرتك بجد تعبتك معايا جدا جدا

 بس انا كان عندى اسئلة : 
 هل المغناطيس الكهربى اشد واقوى من المغناطيس الصناعى ؟؟؟ 
 طيب لو المغناطيس الكهربى اشد هل الملفات هتكون على الروتور طيب والمغناطيس اللى على الاستاتور هيكون صاعنى ولا ية ؟؟
 طيب التيار المار ف الملفات هيكون مستمر ولا متردد وشدة كام عشان اربط المحرك ده بمولد كهربى ؟؟؟
​


----------



## batman1991 (11 مايو 2011)

معلشى سؤال تانى 
ازاى هستخدم المغناطيس الكهربى ف المحرك المغناطيسي عموماً 

مش كده هتبقى دى نفس فكرة المولد يبقى فين الجديد ف الموضوع ده 
ان الملفات موجوده ف الروتور والمغناطيس الثابت على الاستاتور وعند مرور التيار ف الملفات هيتنافر الروتور وهيولد كهربى صح كده ولا انا غلطان ...!!!!؟
ولو صح طيب يبقى فين الجديد هل مثلا الجديد ان الملفات هتاخد طاقة كهربية اقل ؟؟...!!!! مش عارف :87:

ارجوا التوضيح معلشى لبساطة الاسئلة ولكن معلوماتى مش قوية قوى ف الموضوع 
​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 مايو 2011)

ehsansabah قال:


> عزيزي ان العالم يتجه حاليا الى الطاقات النظيفه والصديقه للبيئه والرخيصة فلو تمكن عالمان من انجاز علمي باختراع كل منهما جهاز يحقق كلا الجهازان نفس القدرة ولكن احدهما ميكانيكي(المحركات المغناطيسيه) والاخر كهربائي (solid state) يعتمد دوائر كهربائيه رخيصة الثمن يتمكن الاغلبيه من شراءها ولاتنتج حرارة او انبعاثات اخرى وفوق هذا حجمه صغير قياسا باحجام المحركات المغناطيسية فلا شك ان الاتجاة يكون نحو الجهاز الرخيص والكفوء وذو الحجم الصغير وقد رايت جهاز يتمكن من شحن اربع بطاريات ولايتجاوز حجمه (15x9x25) سم هذا ماعنيته وشكرا لاهتمامك


نورت المحكمة !!!
أخي أنا تتحدث عن توليد الطاقة من دوائر الحالة الصلبة solid state وكأنها حقيقة مسلم بها، بينما لم نسمع عن شيء كهذا أساسا
فما هو توليد الطاقة من ال solid state؟ كيف يتم؟ وما هو الأساس العلمي والفيزيائي الذي يستند عليه؟


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

batman1991 قال:


> والهى انا مش عارف اقول ايه لحضرتك بجد تعبتك معايا جدا جدا​
> 
> بس انا كان عندى اسئلة :
> هل المغناطيس الكهربى اشد واقوى من المغناطيس الصناعى ؟؟؟
> ...


عزيزي من العروف ان هناك تجارب اجريت ولازالت تجري للحصول على الطاقة من المغناطيس(الطبيعي) اي من خلال وضع المغانط على rotor وال stator بطريقه معينه وزاويه معينه لكي يحصل التنافر وتحصل الحركه للrotor ومن ثم الاستفادة من هذه الحركه لتدوير مولد ومن ثم الحصول على الطاقه الكهربائيه في هذه الحاله تستخدم المغانط الطبيعية القويه وبالذات من نوع النيوديميوم Neodymium super magnets والتجارب تحدثت عن نجاح Perendev 
في صنع محرك مغناطيسي واليك الرابط​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0​ويوجد ملف اوتوكاد لهذا المحرك .
ولكني تحدثت عن المحرك المغناطيسي الذي يحوي المغانط الطبيعيه والصناعيه التي تتكون من قلب وملف وعند مرور التيار الكهربائي ( وهنا مستمر او متناوب)في الملف يتكون فيض مغناطيسي وهنا يجب ان يكون الفيض هذا متقطعا وليس مستمرا وهنا تعمل دوائر كهربائيه على تقطيع الفيض المتكون من خلال تقطيع التيار الواصل الى الملف وغالبيه الدوائر الكهربائيه المستخدمه تعمل من خلال الدائره التي وضعها bedini  ان الغرض من هذه التجارب للوصول الى نقطه ال overunity والتي تكون فيها القدرة الناتجه من المحرك اكبر من القدرة المصروفه لتشغيله ولفهم دائرة Bedini اليك هذا الرابط وانا اسف ان الموضوع باللغة الانكليزيه​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi7cmUpMdX8​دائما هنا تكون المغانط الطبيعيه على الجزء الدوار والملفات على الجزء الثابت وفي التجربه التي رفعتها موضوعة البحث فان الجهاز حقق قدره ناتجه من المحرك اكبر من القدرة المستهلكه لتشغيله بل ان المحرك في التجربه الاخيره قام بتغذيه نفسه دون الحاجة الى مصدر تغذيه كالبطاريه .


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

طبعا الملف ليس ملفا عاديا بل يتكون من سلكين باقطار مختلفه وبنفس عدد اللفات السلك ذو القطر الصغيريستخدم كملف التشغيل والسلك ذو القطر الكبير كملف توليد ويكون القلب المعدني من سلك اللحام مقطع باطوال متساويه ويرص بصورة جيدة ولايترك فراغ قدر الامكان .
حيث ان ملف التشغيل trigger coil يعمل كمغناطيس عند مرور التيار فيه وملف التوليد يعمل عمل ملف يقطع المجال المغناطيسي فتتولد فيه قوه دافعه كهربائيه ومتى ماكانت هذه الطاقة المتولده اكبر من الطاقة المصروفه للتشغيل اصبح لدينا جهاز كفاءته اكثر من 100% وهذا هو ال overunity واعتذر عن الاطاله.


----------



## ehsansabah (11 مايو 2011)

batman1991 قال:


> معلشى سؤال تانى
> 
> ازاى هستخدم المغناطيس الكهربى ف المحرك المغناطيسي عموماً ​
> مش كده هتبقى دى نفس فكرة المولد يبقى فين الجديد ف الموضوع ده
> ...


 
هذا الرابط يبين كيفيه عمل مولد bedini وهو بسيط جدا
Bedini Motor ( Generator ) How To Build One 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttY7yLXZSpo&feature=related


----------



## batman1991 (12 مايو 2011)

انا فاهم اللى حضرتك بتقول عليه بس انا مش قادر اتخيل الموضوع من غير ارقام وقوانين

يعنى المتعارف عليه ان الملفات التى تمر بها تيار كهربى بتنشئ مجال مغناطيسى وعند وضع هذه الملفات بين قطبين مغناطيس اخر ينشاء مجال كهربى تمام كده..!! 
ودى فكرة المولد الكهربى 

ولكن اللى مش فاهمة ازاى استخدم نفس الفكرة وفقط تغير الاسم الى محرك مغناطيسى
يعنى انا مش شايف اى اختلاف بين المولد والمحرك المغناطيسى ف التركيب 
طيب ازاى :11: ...!!!!

انا عارف انى تاعب حضرتك معايا معلشى بقى منكم نستفيد
حاجة كمان لو حضرتك تقدر تجبلى مخطط كامل للمحرك المغناطيسى
يعنى رسم ليه وعدد لفات الاسلاك وقطرها وبتاخد كام امبير وعدد سرعة المحرك والعزم ..........
بحيث يكون الكلام اكثر واقعية
ولو حتى شرح مبسط من حضرتك 
​


----------



## ehsansabah (12 مايو 2011)

batman1991 قال:


> انا فاهم اللى حضرتك بتقول عليه بس انا مش قادر اتخيل الموضوع من غير ارقام وقوانين​
> 
> يعنى المتعارف عليه ان الملفات التى تمر بها تيار كهربى بتنشئ مجال مغناطيسى وعند وضع هذه الملفات بين قطبين مغناطيس اخر ينشاء مجال كهربى تمام كده..!!
> ودى فكرة المولد الكهربى ​
> ...


----------



## ehsansabah (12 مايو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> نورت المحكمة !!!
> أخي أنا تتحدث عن توليد الطاقة من دوائر الحالة الصلبة solid state وكأنها حقيقة مسلم بها، بينما لم نسمع عن شيء كهذا أساسا
> فما هو توليد الطاقة من ال solid state؟ كيف يتم؟ وما هو الأساس العلمي والفيزيائي الذي يستند عليه؟


 
ساكتب قريبا ما اعرفه عن ال Solid State او مايعرف بال Tesla switch مع الافلام والتجارب وقدرة هذه الاجهزه واين يمكن شراءها .
كل الذي تحدثت عنه لايدخل ضمن نطاق الfree energy وانما ضمن نطاق overunity الرجاء اعطائي بعض الوقت لاني اكتب على الكومبيوتر ببطيء شديد باللغه العربيه لعدم وجود احرف اللغه العربيه على ال keybord .


----------



## ehsansabah (12 مايو 2011)

هذا فلم عن مولد بديني والمسمى School Girl Circuit وفيه ملفان من نوع Bifilar coil لاحظ كيف تزداد السرعه عند توصيل الملف الثاني
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx1BOd_mnJk&feature=relmfu


----------



## ehsansabah (12 مايو 2011)

فلم تعليمي عن جون بديني والمولد School Girl Circuit 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1630339210335190736&hl=en#docid=-2778867219155907080
ملاحظه الفلم طويل


----------



## ehsansabah (12 مايو 2011)

لاحظ القياس الكبير لمولد بديني المسمى School Girl Circuit والمطور 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYtUL8OU7s4&feature=player_embedded#at=11


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2011)

ehsansabah قال:


> كل الذي تحدثت عنه لايدخل ضمن نطاق الfree energy وانما ضمن نطاق overunity


وما الفارق؟؟


----------

